# Stella 10000 oder Saltiga 6000 gt



## DonVito

Hallo,
hab heute meine Stella 10000 Fa zugeschickt bekommen, ausgepackt und das erste Mal in die Hand genommen.
Nach einigen Minuten des genaueren Betrachtens, muß ich leider enttäuscht zugeben, daß sie mich in einigen Bereichen qualitativ enttäuscht. -Und das für Kohle...   
Am meisten aber hat mich der superbillige Plastikknopf genervt, den man auf die Öffnung der Kurbelaufnahme schraubt, die einen den Umbau von rechts nach links ermöglicht!!!
Das verdammte Ding ist echt ne Frechheit !!! -Zumal wenn man ihn mit wenigen Umdrehungen löst, das innere der Rolle sieht !!!
Das hat mit "Salzwasserfestigkeit" wenig bis gar nichts zu tun.
Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich will hier nichts gegen die Qualitäten während des Drills sagen, da soll sie ja überzeugen!
(Bremse usw)  
Ich überlege nun schon, ob ich sie zurückschicke und mir die 
6000 GT zulege! 
Mich würde Eure Meinung dazu interessieren, ist die Saltiga
die bessere Rolle zum Poppern?!
Gruß |uhoh:


----------



## Ansgar

*AW: Stella 10000 oder Saltiga 6000 gt*

Moin DonVito,

also, Du scheinst Dich nicht wirklich nformiert zu haben, bevor Du die Rolle bestellt hast (und das bei der Kohle!?). Wieso ueberrascht Dich der Aufbau der Rolle? Vorher noch nie ne Stella in der Hand gehabt?

Wir hatten die Diskussion hier z.B. schon mehrfach ob die Stella nicht etwas pluennig aufgebaut ist. BigWhite z.B. hat deswegen seine hier im Forum schon mal zum Verkauf angeboten...

Ob die Saltiga die bessere Rolle ist? Die Frage kann Dir kein Mensch (!) beantworten - denn sie halten beide den Drill der groessten GT's auf dem Erdball aus. Ist wohl das wesentliche Kriterium...

Und warum Deine Stella wegen eines Plastikknopfes nicht salzwasserfest sein soll verstehe ich nicht.

Die Frage Stella oder Saltiga ist eine reine Geschmackssache - ich hatte die Saltiga in der Hand und habe gedacht, ne, dieser klobige Apparat ist nichts fuer mich. Vielleicht etwas robuster, aber die Stella liegt viel besser in der Hand...

Also zurueckgeben oder nicht liegt bei Dir - aber etwas mehr solltest Du Dich schon informieren - denn was machst Du wenn Dir die Saltiga auch nicht zusagt??

Achso, wenn Du schon guckst, denn guck mal nach der Dogfight von Daiwa, die ist neu...

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## freibadwirt

*AW: Stella 10000 oder Saltiga 6000 gt*

Hallo
also ich hab ne 20000 stella und find sie klasse. Hab noch nie Probleme damit gehabt .Salzwasserfest müste sie auch sein da sie mir vor 2 Jahren am Strand ins Meer gefallen ist.
Gruß Freibadwirt#h #h #h


----------



## Chris26071

*AW: Stella 10000 oder Saltiga 6000 gt*

hab ne ne stella 15.000 und 8.000
finde beide echt klasse.hast du die stella mit 1 schpule oder 2??
ich weis nicht ob es die FA oder FB ist aber eine von dehnen hat 2 schpulen.

meine stella hat naehmlich 2 schpulen und 2 griffe und ich hab keine plastikkappe auf der seite sondern eine schoene alu kappe.

Wenn du die saltiga und stella vergleichst, kan die saltiga (gleiche groese wie stella) mehr schur nehmen als die saltiga.
und saltiga ist bisal schwerer.

PS: hab schon stellas in der werkstatt gesehn sowohl auch salttigas wo der schaft mit der schpule rausgerissen war (kein wunder wenn man seinen drag locked und den fish aus seinem loch ziehen will!!)

ich finde beide rollen top, beide haben vor und nachteile aber wenn man auf sie aufpasst, wie mit allen rollen und sie normal verwendet, sollte nochts passieren.

MFG Chris




MFG Chris


----------



## DonVito

*AW: Stella 10000 oder Saltiga 6000 gt*

Hallo Leute,
ich weiß, die Diskussion gleicht der: BMW vs Mercedes.
Beides sind bekanntlich gute Rollen; aber da ich mit Spinnrollen relativ wenig Erfahrung habe, war ich bei dem Preis doch enttäuscht. Vielleicht auch deswegen, weil ich die Tiagras kenne und mit den macht das Fischen in der Qualität nun mal echt Spaß...Plastikteile und Fertigungstoleranzen gibt es da meiner Kenntnis nach nicht. -Und die sind im 50 lbs Bereich in der ähnlichen Preisklasse!
Das Foto vom gebr. Rollenfuß der Saltiiga ist im Internet wohl schon einen Art Klassiker, trotzdem macht sie optisch 
den solideren Eindruck. Aber ich ahne schon, die Stella Fraktion ist stark vertreten...obwohl "Pfennigsartikel" zur Abdeckung der Innereien-hi hi hi.
Wenn sich also keiner von euch so wirklich auf die Seite der Saltiga schlagen kann, werde ich nochmal ne Nacht drüber schlafen. Obwohl ich nicht darüber wegkomme, daß dieser miese "Plastik-Knopf" nicht mal ne Art Dichtung hat-bei dem dem Preis !!!
Wenn ich sie behalte, hoffe ich zumindest, ihr ein wenig Dampf unter dem Arsch zu machen und ich hoffe sie gibt die höchsten Töne von sich wenn ein fetter Gt an ihr wie ein irrer zieht. Aber bei der Bremskraft werde ich wohl ich eher leiden...
Gruß


----------



## Sailfisch

*AW: Stella 10000 oder Saltiga 6000 gt*

Hallo DonVito, #h 
zumindest mit BigWhite wirst Du einen weiteren Saltiga Freund finden. Der hat eine 10.000 Stella FB aus Japan kommen lassen und ist von dem Spiel welches die Spule hat total entäuscht. 
Optisch sagt mir die Stella eher zu, aber ich denke das ist reine Geschmacksache, wie Du schon sagst, BMW versus Mercedes, oder doch Audi?


----------



## fish4fun

*AW: Stella 10000 oder Saltiga 6000 gt*

Hallo Jungs,
kann zwar kein Kommentar zur Saltigra abgeben, aber ich fand die Stella anfangs auch etwas unrund und beim Poppern habe ich auch so ein schleifendes Geräusch vernommen. Allerdings ist die Bremse und Übersetzung genial. 

Ich werde es nie vergessen wie mein erster GT voll abgezogen hat und ich mit der Bremseinstellung noch unsicher war. Ich mich mit den Füßen schon voll gegengestemmt, bin von hinten noch festgehalten worden und hab mit stramm gebogener Rute die Bremse Stück für Stück zugedreht, bis dann irgendwann nach ca. 200 m es peng macht. 

Das war schon Geil zu sehen was eine Bremse ist, bei der man fast vom Boot gezogen wird.

Viel Spass mit dem Teil, und wenn Du es kaputt kriegst wird es Dir Shimano bestimmt mit einem entsprechenden Fightbericht anstandslos ersetzen.


----------



## Sailfisch

*AW: Stella 10000 oder Saltiga 6000 gt*



fish4fun schrieb:


> Ich werde es nie vergessen wie mein erster GT voll abgezogen hat und ich mit der Bremseinstellung noch unsicher war. Ich mich mit den Füßen schon voll gegengestemmt, bin von hinten noch festgehalten worden und hab mit stramm gebogener Rute die Bremse Stück für Stück zugedreht, bis dann irgendwann nach ca. 200 m es peng macht.
> Das war schon Geil zu sehen was eine Bremse ist, bei der man fast vom Boot gezogen wird.



Das habe ich aber mit meiner Taurus auch geschafft, man will einfach nicht wahrhaben welche Kräfte diese Fische haben.


----------



## Ansgar

*AW: Stella 10000 oder Saltiga 6000 gt*



DonVito schrieb:


> 1)war ich bei dem Preis doch enttäuscht. Vielleicht auch deswegen, weil ich die Tiagras kenne und mit den macht das Fischen in der Qualität nun mal echt Spaß...Plastikteile und Fertigungstoleranzen gibt es da meiner Kenntnis nach nicht.
> 
> 2)Wenn sich also keiner von euch so wirklich auf die Seite der Saltiga schlagen kann, werde ich nochmal ne Nacht drüber schlafen. Obwohl ich nicht darüber wegkomme, daß dieser miese "Plastik-Knopf" nicht mal ne Art Dichtung hat-bei dem dem Preis !!!
> 
> 3)Aber bei der Bremskraft werde ich wohl ich eher leiden...
> Gruß



1) Ja, die Tiagras sind schoene Rollen aber sehr massiv gebaut - und mit Der Stella muss man halt werfen koennen, da kann das Ding nicht gebaut sein wie ne 50W.
Wenn man sich allerdings mal ueberlegt, wie genial das ist, das man mit der Stellla ne aehnliche Bremse hat wie bei der Tiagra und das das moeglich ist nen 100Pfuender an einer Stationaerrolle abzudrillen, dann denkt man schon anders ueber die Dinger (Plastikteil hin oder her)...

2) Hat eigentlich damit nichts zu tun - die Stella und die Saltiga sind absolut gleichwertig. Ist ne Geschmackssache - die Funktionalitaet ist die gleiche. Du tauscht zwei gleichwertige Rollen und kannst also keinen Fehler machen, wie auch immer Du Dich entscheidest. Und mal nebenbei, wenn Du dem Normalangler erzaehlst, dass Du mit Deiner 500Euro nicht ganz zufrieden bist, weil die eiert/Plastikteile hat/ unschoen aussieht / oder was auch immer, denkt der eh, Du hast die Waffel heiss... |supergri |supergri 

3) Da kannst Du zuhause schon mal ueben. Gib nem Kumpel ne Waage in die Hand und lass ihn bei 10kg Bremse mal Schnur abziehen, da wird Dir anders... 
EIner meiner Kumpel ist gerade aus der Coral Sea wiedergekommen - er sagt ein 30kg Wahoo hat ihn bei 15 kg Drag auf dem Hinterteil durchs ganze boot gezogen...

Also, wie auch immer Du Dich entscheidest hast Du ne gute Rolle

Viel Spass damit & all the best
Ansgar


----------



## FischDose

*AW: Stella 10000 oder Saltiga 6000 gt*

Ich sach nur Accurate. Wenn die Verarbeitung der Twin Spin der ATD 12 nur annähernd nahe kommt, würd ich die immer den Japanern vorziehen. Ich brauch nur sonne grosse Spinrolle nicht.
Rolf

Duck 
und 
weg


----------



## Chris26071

*AW: Stella 10000 oder Saltiga 6000 gt*

DonVito schau dir mal die japanishe stella an, die wird dir hofentlich mehr gefallen mit einer schoenen alu kappe auf der seite. und wenn sie dir nochimmer nicht gefaelt dann kan ich dir nur noch die accurate twin spin empfaehlen die hat sicherlich nur 1 % plastik.

FishDose, ich geb dir volkommend recht, accurate ATD twin drag ist die geilste rolle die es gibt. die verarbeitung ist einfach traumhaft. dafuer muss man auch 600-700Euro fuer eine 30er zahlen. 

Noch einer meiner traum jigging rollen ist die blue haven jigging rolle, finde kein foto auf dem netz.

MFG Chris (long live stell!!!)


----------



## DonVito

*AW: Stella 10000 oder Saltiga 6000 gt*

Hi Chris,
ja die Abdeckung sieht wirklich um einiges besser und solider aus !!! Hab bloß bisher noch nichts gefunden, wo man die ordern kann!!
-Vielleicht hat plaa Sawai an dieser Stelle noch nen heißen Tip, denn er sprach ja auch von einem Alu-Knopf der nachträglich zu besorgen ist!
Danke und Gruß


----------



## Ansgar

*AW: Stella 10000 oder Saltiga 6000 gt*

Versuch mal Japantackle oder andere japanische Versender - die sollten so was eigentlich haben...

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Seeteufelfreund

*AW: Stella 10000 oder Saltiga 6000 gt*

Wie wär´s denn hiermit ??????
Auch ´ne Alternative !!!


Der  STF  :g


----------



## Chris26071

*AW: Stella 10000 oder Saltiga 6000 gt*

ich weis das passt grad nicht so aber das ist auch eine mega Roolle. hat zwar nur 8kg max drag aber die Spule ist auf der linken seite etwas dicker um zu tumben und den fish zu stoppen

http://plat.co.jp/english/goods/som/reel.htm

MFG Chris

wiso kann ich die adresse nit cup and paste??


----------



## FischDose

*AW: Stella 10000 oder Saltiga 6000 gt*

Es gibt sachen die sind halt vor Hässlichkeit schön. 
http://tackledirect.com/zeebaas-zx-series-spinning-reels-manual-bail.html
Ok ok sprengt halt das Budget. Halt was für den, der schon alles hat. Ich werd den Tröt jetzt aber nicht weiter zumüllen. 
Rolf


----------



## Chris26071

*AW: Stella 10000 oder Saltiga 6000 gt*

so wie das Van Staal haesslich aber geil!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Stella 10000 oder Saltiga 6000 gt*

Was haltet ihr Großstationärfischer denn eigentlich von den großen Ryobi-Spinnen, also Applause 6000/8000 oder Spro 7500 ?

Die Teile sind so aufgebaut, daß ich im Süßwasser für Fische unter 2m keine Anwendungen finde, und die Schnurfassung noch größerer Spulen dürfte man im Zeitalter der hochfesten Multifilen ja auch nicht unbedingt brauchen. 

Das beste ist dann natürlich der Preis im Verhältnis zu den Hochpreisboliden, kann man sich für jeden Urlaub gleich eine neue gönnen und kommt wahrscheinlich trotzdem günstiger weg.  

Schon mal jemand was mit ausprobiert? #h - der Rolle die einem selbst zum Welsspinnen zu schwer erscheint, oder bisher dran vorbeigesehen. Im Verhältnis zur Taurus von Kai kann ich schon sagen, daß in der Ryobi/Spro noch ein bischen mehr festes Material verarbeitet ist.


----------



## Chris26071

*AW: Stella 10000 oder Saltiga 6000 gt*

finde sie leinder nicht im internet, da diese ruten in einer geringen zahl produziert werden, ist eine ganz rote spining rute, perfect fuer stella oder saltiga. die rute hat eine schoene weiche spitze fuers jiggen und einen steifen aber schoenen backbone der sich echt geil giegen kann!!

oder schau dir tenryu ruten an, hab mir imaugust eine gekauft und die kann echt was. top verarbeitung, titan sic fuji ringe, ruper leicht, duenen blank und geilen flex! curtis macht auch geile ruten!,................

MFG Chris


----------



## Chris26071

*AW: Stella 10000 oder Saltiga 6000 gt*

sorry, habs ins falsche thred reingeschrieben!


----------



## Mr. Sprock

*AW: Stella 10000 oder Saltiga 6000 gt*

Hallo,

mal ne Frage: Ich hatte in einem Angelgeschäft mal eine gebrauchte Stella 4000FA in der Hand. Die Rolle hatte schon ein paar Gebrauchsspruren, lief aber wie ne Eins.
Wenn ich den Bügel umgeklappt habe, war es, wie als ob eine Bremse an der Kurbel aktiviert wurde. D.h.: Die Kurbel ließ sich nur noch schwer bis um Umklapppunkt des Bügels drehen.
Wenn dann der Bügel dann umgeklappt wurde, war des Lauf wieder wie zuvor.
Ist das ein Schaden, oder handelt es sich um eine Art Wurf-Umklappbremse für den Bügel?
Ich bin mir sicher, dass mir bei dieser Rollen beim Wurf niemals der Bügel umklappen würde, egal wie die Stellung der Kurbel und des Rotors ist.

Die Rolle hat mir von der Optik und Verarbeitung sehr gut gefallen.
Dann hätte ich noch zwei andere Fragen, aber dazu vielleicht später.
So eine 4000FA fällt wirklich sehr klein aus. Ich verstehe nicht, warum Leute beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht zu noch kleineren Rollen greifen.
Eine Okuma VS45 ist dagegen riesig.

Danke und TL.!


----------



## BILLFISH

*AW: Stella 10000 oder Saltiga 6000 gt*



Ansgar schrieb:


> Moin DonVito,
> 
> also, Du scheinst Dich nicht wirklich nformiert zu haben, bevor Du die Rolle bestellt hast (und das bei der Kohle!?). Wieso ueberrascht Dich der Aufbau der Rolle? Vorher noch nie ne Stella in der Hand gehabt?
> 
> Wir hatten die Diskussion hier z.B. schon mehrfach ob die Stella nicht etwas pluennig aufgebaut ist. BigWhite z.B. hat deswegen seine hier im Forum schon mal zum Verkauf angeboten...
> 
> Ob die Saltiga die bessere Rolle ist? Die Frage kann Dir kein Mensch (!) beantworten - denn sie halten beide den Drill der groessten GT's auf dem Erdball aus. Ist wohl das wesentliche Kriterium...
> 
> Und warum Deine Stella wegen eines Plastikknopfes nicht salzwasserfest sein soll verstehe ich nicht.
> 
> Die Frage Stella oder Saltiga ist eine reine Geschmackssache - ich hatte die Saltiga in der Hand und habe gedacht, ne, dieser klobige Apparat ist nichts fuer mich. Vielleicht etwas robuster, aber die Stella liegt viel besser in der Hand...
> 
> Also zurueckgeben oder nicht liegt bei Dir - aber etwas mehr solltest Du Dich schon informieren - denn was machst Du wenn Dir die Saltiga auch nicht zusagt??
> 
> Achso, wenn Du schon guckst, denn guck mal nach der Dogfight von Daiwa, die ist neu...
> 
> All the best
> Ansgar


ich kann dir die Frage beantworten.
Die neuen Stellas sind Schrott.Sogar das Vorgängermodell war besser.Mir selbst sind schon 3 neue SW jämmerlich verreckt.Zuerst gibts immer Probleme mim Schnurlaufröllchen dann fängt das Getriebe an und zum Guten schluss geht die Lagerung des Umschlagbügels gegenüber des Schnurlaufröllchens kaputt.Ich verstehs auch net SW Saltwatter hahaha.Hier beim Shimanohändler vor Ort stabeln sich die Stellas SW geradezu.anscheind bringt er die Ersatzteile nicht ran.Das ist auch noch son Problem ,aber besser ist Du brasuchts keine Ersatzteile.
Die alten Saltigas sind eindeutig die besseren .Das einzige was man machen sollte ist die Bremsscheiben wechseln.
Bei den neuen solles angeblich auch Probleme mit dem neuen System (Öl) an der Hauptachse geben.????obs stimmt?
gruß


----------



## j.Breithardt

*AW: Stella 10000 oder Saltiga 6000 gt*



BILLFISH schrieb:


> ich kann dir die Frage beantworten.
> Die neuen Stellas sind Schrott.Sogar das Vorgängermodell war besser.Mir selbst sind schon 3 neue SW jämmerlich verreckt.Zuerst gibts immer Probleme mim Schnurlaufröllchen dann fängt das Getriebe an und zum Guten schluss geht die Lagerung des Umschlagbügels gegenüber des Schnurlaufröllchens kaputt.Ich verstehs auch net SW Saltwatter hahaha.Hier beim Shimanohändler vor Ort stabeln sich die Stellas SW geradezu.anscheind bringt er die Ersatzteile nicht ran.Das ist auch noch son Problem ,aber besser ist Du brasuchts keine Ersatzteile.
> Die alten Saltigas sind eindeutig die besseren .Das einzige was man machen sollte ist die Bremsscheiben wechseln.
> Bei den neuen solles angeblich auch Probleme mit dem neuen System (Öl) an der Hauptachse geben.????obs stimmt?
> gruß


 



Tolle "aktuelle" Antwort.|rolleyes


----------



## jvonzun

*AW: Stella 10000 oder Saltiga 6000 gt*

wenn der Thread schon wieder hervorgenommen wurde, würde mich folgendes interessieren:

wo liegt der Unterschied von einer Stella SW, einer Stella FD und einer Stella FA?

da ich in die Malediven fliege,schaue ich mich auch gerade nach einer guten Rolle um, habe aber momentan noch keinen grossen Plan, welche wirklich gut ist!?!

Danke!


----------



## freibadwirt

*AW: Stella 10000 oder Saltiga 6000 gt*

Hallo


Ich würde entweder die Stella 18000 oder die Daiwa Dogfight nehmen.

Andreas|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## fischforsch

*AW: Stella 10000 oder Saltiga 6000 gt*

http://www.360tuna.com/forum/f90/600lb-bft-landed-stella-21812/

Mängel hin oder her, wenn man mit ner Stella 300 Kilo Tune fangen kann, scheint sie doch nicht so schlecht zu sein... .


----------



## BILLFISH

*AW: Stella 10000 oder Saltiga 6000 gt*



jvonzun schrieb:


> wenn der Thread schon wieder hervorgenommen wurde, würde mich folgendes interessieren:
> 
> wo liegt der Unterschied von einer Stella SW, einer Stella FD und einer Stella FA?
> 
> da ich in die Malediven fliege,schaue ich mich auch gerade nach einer guten Rolle um, habe aber momentan noch keinen grossen Plan, welche wirklich gut ist!?!
> 
> Danke!


Hallo,
meiner Meinung nach sind alle 3 nicht gut.Da ich alle schon hatte und alle spätestens nach 1 Jahr salzwasserangeln kaputt waren.Die Reperatur bzw Ersatzteile dauerte monate.
Bei so teueren Rollen darf meiner Meinung nach nichts kaputt gehn.
Die FA sollen angeblich die Besten sein.Bei meiner FA waren alle Lager und das Getriebe kaputt.Sie wurde nach Holland ins Reperaturzentrum eingeschickt jedoch wollte shimano trotz Garantie die Reperatur nicht übernehmen.Man sagte mir sie hätten nie gesagt das die Rolle salzwasserfest sei und es gäbe keine Probleme mit den Lagern.Als ich jedoch mit den Holländern Reperatura. telefonierte sagte der mir er hätte zich Rollen mit lagerschäden hier liegen.
Dann die SW gekauft  da ja angeblich SW salzwasserfest sein sollte.5000 18000 und 20000er.die 5000er zum Brandungsangeln genommen nach 6Monaten Getriebe angefangen rau zu laufen /geräusch.Shimano hat mir ne neue geschickt die ich sofort neu vetrkazft habe.will nix mehr davon wissen.Auch der Umshlagbügel war defekt da plastikgelagert(wo gibts den so was).
die 18000er und 20000er warenb nach einer woche jiggen mit 300gr jigs kaputt. das schnurlaufröllchen trotz täglichem abspülen mit süßwasser und ölen festgerostet.Beim Händler in Spanien haben sich die Rollen schon gestapelt.Die meisten mit dem schnurlaufröllchen pr. und umschlb.
Habe eine saltiga 4500 die ich meine 2000  neu gekauft habe .Die Rolle läuft bis heute wie am ersten Tag .Nur die Bremsscheiben mußte ich wechseln da die orig Bremse geruckt hat.
LG


----------



## BILLFISH

*AW: Stella 10000 oder Saltiga 6000 gt*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Tolle "aktuelle" Antwort.|rolleyes


ja immernoch aktuell genau.Was sollen diese blöden Bemerkungen.Gescheiter ma was brauchbares dazu schreiben.


----------



## BILLFISH

*AW: Stella 10000 oder Saltiga 6000 gt*



fischforsch schrieb:


> http://www.360tuna.com/forum/f90/600lb-bft-landed-stella-21812/
> 
> Mängel hin oder her, wenn man mit ner Stella 300 Kilo Tune fangen kann, scheint sie doch nicht so schlecht zu sein... .


Ja das stimmt man kann .Aber nach kürzester Zeit hat man Probleme damit oder muß sie reparieren lassen.
Ich bevorzuge ne Rolle die nicht kaputt geht.auch nach mehren Fischen nicht.
gruß


----------



## FehmarnAngler

*AW: Stella 10000 oder Saltiga 6000 gt*

Welche Rollen hast du denn jetzt im Einsatz? 

Hört sich ja eigentlich gar nicht gut an... :c


----------



## Mefospezialist

*AW: Stella 10000 oder Saltiga 6000 gt*

Wie wäre es mit ner Van Staal? 

Ich fische zwar nicht die ganz große aber jetzt über Jahre kein Streß und hat fast ausschließlich Salzwassereinsätze hinter sich. Selbst Hänger mit geflochtener oder auch größere Fische die so nicht geplant waren sind kein Thema für diese Rolle.

Ich Ärger mich nur das ich eine ohne Schnurfangbügel genommen habe aber vielleicht läuft sie ja deswegen jetzt schon Jahre ohne das sich an Ihr irgendetwas verändert hat! Laufgeräusche wie am Anfang, nichts ausgeschlagen, Bremse wie am ersten Tag usw.

In wie weit die Rollen auch den größten der Meere stand halten können kann ich nicht beurteilen aber ich kann mir schon vorstellen das es damit genau so wenig Probleme gibt. 

Vielleicht kann ja jemand etwas dazu sagen

Grüße

David


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Stella 10000 oder Saltiga 6000 gt*

Das ist doch nicht die selbe Liga.
Wer so eine hochgezüchtete Stella oder Saltiga meint, der will sich nicht mit den altertümlich robusten Boliden befassen.

Außerdem dürfte da in den meisten Normalangeleinsatzfällen eine Penn Slammer mindestens genausogut passen, oder eine andere robuste aber auch sehr moderne Rolle. Applause z.B.

Wenn ich massive Haltbarkeit haben will, dann fische ich eine Shakespeare mit Überwurfspule Ambidex o. Sigma Bj.1975-83. :m


----------



## j.Breithardt

*AW: Stella 10000 oder Saltiga 6000 gt*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das ist doch nicht die selbe Liga.
> Wer so eine hochgezüchtete Stella oder Saltiga meint, der will sich nicht mit den altertümlich robusten Boliden befassen.
> 
> Außerdem dürfte da in den meisten Normalangeleinsatzfällen eine Penn Slammer mindestens genausogut passen, oder eine andere robuste aber auch sehr moderne Rolle. Applause z.B.
> 
> *Wenn ich massive Haltbarkeit haben will*, dann fische ich eine Shakespeare mit Überwurfspule Ambidex o. Sigma Bj.1975-83. :m


 


Dann solltest du dir noch die Mitchell 498 (Pro,Afrika)
zulegen.:m


----------



## MrFloppy

*AW: Stella 10000 oder Saltiga 6000 gt*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Außerdem dürfte da in den meisten Normalangeleinsatzfällen eine Penn Slammer mindestens genausogut passen, oder eine andere robuste aber auch sehr moderne Rolle. Applause z.B.


 
ich habe u.a. auch ne 560er slammer. die bremse dieser rolle ist bei ca. 5kg sowas von am ende, da ruckt das teil nur noch. 
meine 8k pg, die ja die selbe größe ist, ist da noch im unteren bereich, da geht nach oben noch das 4-fache. 

klar - fürs leichte fischen reicht die slammer, aber sobald es "zur sache geht", sollte die slammer gegen "tauglicheres" material  ersetzt werden.

die slammer ist ok, wenns drum geht, halbwüchsige barras oder kleine gts zu ärgern, aber alles darüber ist nix mehr für die slammer - zumindest nicht für die 560 - vielleicht kann die 760 ja noch etwas mehr.

da der te aber stella und saltiga als referenz anspricht, würde ich ne alternative am ehesten bei accurate suchen :g


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Stella 10000 oder Saltiga 6000 gt*

Die Slammer war mit Normal-... verbunden erwähnt.

Ich schrieb schon mal: Es gibt schon noch was besseres, alles in eins und nicht so teuer.


----------



## OnTheMove

*AW: Stella 10000 oder Saltiga 6000 gt*

Ich durfte mal bei Billfisch mal die Stella SW und die (ältere) Saltiga mal testen. Da gibts es im lauf schon einen Ordentlichen unterschied zu Gunsten der Saltiga. Die Läuft schon nen Guten zacken Sanfter. 

Grüße Markus


----------



## BILLFISH

*AW: Stella 10000 oder Saltiga 6000 gt*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Welche Rollen hast du denn jetzt im Einsatz?
> 
> Hört sich ja eigentlich gar nicht gut an... :c


Saltigas nur Saltigas noch.
alte und neue die halten ewig,
leider auch bei der neuen Bremsprobleme .Kann man aber austauschen und gut is.die halten auf jedenfall 10jahre und länger und laufen wenn ma se einigermassen pflegt immernoch wie am ersten tag.kein witz
hatte ne 4500er so lange .
die 6500er sind nochma stabiler
hab auch die ganz neue 6500h
die muß sich noch beweisen
seagate geht auch hab eine für gäste.bisle kurz übersetzt geht aber noch gut.
und läuft super.ne gute lösung wenn man net so viel qausgeben möchte
achtung es gibt 2 modelle der seagte
nur die eine is gut
jigjig hurra


----------



## ullsok

*AW: Stella 10000 oder Saltiga 6000 gt*



BILLFISH schrieb:


> .....
> hab auch die ganz neue 6500h
> die muß sich noch beweisen
> .....



Hallo,
wie sieht es bei den Neuen mit dem Mag Oil aus?
Ich habe irgendwo aufgeschnappt, dass sie deswegen regelmäßig zum Service müssen - ist da was dran?


----------

